# CD/DVD "drive not accessible/Incorrect function"???



## broth (Oct 13, 2005)

I have CD/RW and DVD/RW drives. When I try to copy files or images from my hard drive to one of these I get the message "D:\is not accessible Incorrect Function." OS is XP
I can play DVD and CDs that I have recorded previouly but am unable to write to or access these drives any longer. Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## broth (Oct 13, 2005)

Bump ?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you check this go My Computer right click on the drive in question then properties>>recording and make sure it the local disk (whatever is you local disk) and make sure that enable recording from this drive is checked


----------

